

IOS+Android SDK for deep linking to in-app purchase funnel - dalton
http://blog.app.net/2011/09/13/now-available-deep-link-sdks-for-ios-android-more/

======
jazzychad
Very cool to see this go public. I used the SDK in the closed-beta period in
several of my apps to help promote purchases... works great. The funnel
analytics to show the user flows were very helpful also.

Highly recommended if you are an app developer with IAP.

